# lego rock raiders on windows 7



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

ok, so i have this game called Lego Rock Raiders and it was originally meant to be run on windows 95/98 computers. this has lead to me having many problems when trying run it. after the installation i got a number of errors that i was able to take care of myself. however, there are 2 things that i am unable to solve. 1 is that when the music for the game comes on it is sometimes broken up kind of like a broken record. also, the sound volume on the game is set to 0 and it still plays on max volume. my second problem is worse. while the game game works fine, i cannot minimize it without problems. those problems being that the game screen goes black and i am unable to keep playing. then i have to control alt delete to get out off it. but even this fails me sometimes and i have to reboot my machine. i hope that someone has experience with old games and what not so they can help me. any assistance would be much appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, try running the program in compatibility mode.
Right click>Properties>Compatibility>Check "Run this program in compatibility for:"> and select the OS that you want to run it in. Apply> and OK. Instead of minimizing, you can use Alt+Tab, to switch to desktop. For the sound issue, you can update your audio drivers. Is this the only game you are having problems with, or do all games perform this way?
Good Luck!
Carpetfizz


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

i have tried this. that's how i got the program to even work at all. before using compatibility mode i installed the game but it would not run. with alt tab or any form of minimizing including sleep mode causes the game screen to turn permanently black until exiting the game via control alt delete. basically a game crash even though task manager says that the game is still running. i am out of ideas


----------



## icompi (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello, Lego Rock Raiders runs on Windows 10! (With the following instruction it will run on other modern windows systems as well)

Firstly you have to run Windows XP via Oracle VM virtualBox. So download Virtual box - download Windows XP iso Datei - then run XP on Virtual box. (You can find lots of instructions how to make this)
IMPORTANT: You have to check that the option "2D-Video" and "3D-Video" in acceleration is activated.

Then import the RR-files from you actual windows to your virtual XP.

If you would start the game now, an error with the missind "d3drm.dll" file appears. So download that file and install it on XP.

Now you just have to set up the right colour settings:
Go to properties - settings - and set up the bits to 16. Then go to Advanced and klick on the tap "Troubleshoot" - set up the regulator to the highest and discheck the ckeckmark. Then klick ok.

Now go to C and find your RR files (my situation: "c:\Program Files\LEGO Media\Spiele\Rock Raiders") and open the "LegoRR.exe" file.
The game should be running now.


I hope i could help.

icompi


----------

